# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  prodaja auto sjedalica na raspordaji

## jelena.O

što sve treba imat

----------


## spajalica

bilo bi super ako ima upute, na sjedalici mora biti onaj certifikat (olices narancasta neljepnica E nesto), ne smije biti starija od 5 godina i naravno da nije sudjelovala u sudaru.

----------


## jelena.O

ovo nijebila u sudaru to pišeš izjavu

----------


## mikka

ne treba pisati izjavu ali bi bilo dobro da ti kao prodavac garantiras da nije bila u sudaru

(narancasta) naljepnica mora imati oznaku E44/03 ili E44/04

sjedalica ne smije biti starija od 5 godina (grupa 0, 0+ i I), i mora imati sve originalne dijelove

bilo bi super da je ociscena, na ovoj sam primopredaji pregledala par bas prljavih sjedalica, sve puno prasine, ostataka hrane, pica i kojecega, nije mi bas bilo najugodnije traziti datum proizvodnje po toj prljavstini

----------


## Rivendell

OT na prošloj sam baš htjela kupiti jedan povoljan gym, al je bio sav od hrane i ljepljiv, pa sam odustala jer mi se želudac digao. Ne kužim zašto se to ne očisti prije predaje.

----------


## superx

Mikka znam mislim da sam ja s tobom kopala po toj prljavsrini! Svakako treba naglasiti da je bitno ocistiti sjedalicu te staviti normalnu cijenu!

----------


## daddycool

na rasprodaji kod primopredaje bi trebale cure imati formular koji se ispuni i u kojem se potvrđuju sve potrebne izjave a netko bi trebao provjeriti sve parametre koje su cure gore navele plus da ima sve originalne dijelove i da pojasevi i kopče ispravno rade.

----------


## Galija

> ne smije biti starija od 5 godina


Jel se netko možda sjeća što je pisalo u ovom zadnjem obrascu za dodjelu šifre koliko mogu biti *stare autosjedalice grupe I i II*?
Čini mi se da je bilo riječi o više od 5godina.

Za grupu 0 i 0+ je 5 godina.

----------


## Rivendell

6 god

----------


## puntica

htjela sam linkati ovaj tekst na portalu http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/2928 gdje bi trebalo, između ostalog, pisati i za AS, ali ne piše
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
moramo dodati, hvala vam što ste pitale

i, da, rivendell, je u pravu

----------


## ana.m

Hm, trebalo bi uvesti pravilo..Kako odbijamo prljavu robu, tako odbiti i prljave AS, gymove i sl.

----------


## daddycool

koji je smisao da bude stara 6 godina kad npr. na Maxi Cosi sjedalici piše da se ne preporuča korištenje dulje od 5 godina od kupnje a na nekim drugima nakon 6 godina? to znači da je na rasprodaji sjedalicu za koju niti proizvođač ne preporuča da se više koristi. trebalo bi za sve sjedalice biti 5 godina kako bi se ostavila još barem potencijalna godina korištenja, a za boostere eventualno 6 godina

----------


## superx

A za romerove sjedalice,koli je rok korištenja?!?!

----------


## daddycool

> A za romerove sjedalice,koli je rok korištenja?!?!


zavisi koga pitaš  :Wink:  i gdje živiš
naime kod nas nisu dužni napisati rok pa po njima vrijedi dokle god vrijedi standard po kojem su napravljene. u nekim zemljama ipak imaju rok.
ja osobno ionako ne bih kupio rabljenu sjedalicu stariju od 5 godina bilo ona romer ili tko drugi, but that's just me

----------


## superx

Pa ne bi ni ja, ali bi ju prodala,ako ne preko rasprodaje onda nekako drugačije! Ne bi htjela nekome "uvaliti", ali kako joj je cijena 3200 u dučanu, valjda nešto vrijedi , stara je skoro 5!  :Grin:

----------

